# What is the best blade to carry when SHTF



## Mrjordanslick

I want a good blade for $30 or under and that can have several uses (i want a either a knife , a hatchet , or a machete )


----------



## ROTAC

Mora knives are nice blade for utility use good price as well


----------



## Leon

Machete is the standard by which most who live by the blade adhere to. If you look anywhere ppl have to be serious woodsmen, they carry a parang, khurba or some other long and heavier knife like a machete. I carry a machete. Best thing after a sword is a long fighting knife, that's about what a machete is. Ancient chinese broadswords were based on machetes.


----------



## Hobo

Hi folks
I have chosen the Ghurka Khukuri knife to take the place of a machete and survival knife.
These have a heavier blade and more stable than a machette.
This form of knife also gives a heafty wieght in a throwing situation and extends the reach in a fighting situation
Comes with a verry solid shieth as well as two smaller knives for smaller more delicate work
Picked a good quality one today for around the $ 50 mark

For my other camp choice I chose a throwing type tomahawk
Purchased for under $40 bucks

Purchased both from www.reliks.com
Hope this will help some one make a choice
Hobo


----------



## AquaHull

I like my Western Large Bowie knife. The actual cutting edge is 8 3/4" long.


----------



## mwhartman

S&W offer a few in your price range. Check Cabela's. Their sales offer a few different brands. 

I prefer Benchmade but they are a little more expensive.


----------



## scotwilson

I think you go for machete. it will good for you...,,,


----------



## rcj50

cold steel kukri::saber::


----------



## Denton

I use the Woodsman's Pal.










I think it will lob zombie heads as easily as it lobs off small branches. Haven't tested the zombie thing, yet.


----------



## Lucky Jim

This is my baby, it's midway in size between a small multi-tool pocket knife (which i've got) and a large machete (which i plan to get).
The advantage of a mid-size like this is that it'll frighten zombs more than a smaller knife would, and you can conceal it up your sleeve or wherever, but a large machete would be harder to conceal.
It was only about 10 GB pounds (15 US dollars), The handle is solid, so you couldn't put a compass, fishing line and matches etc in there, I suppose that's why the price was low.


----------



## AquaHull

You must have long arms for that blade to fit up your sleeve


----------



## MASQ

@Lucky Jim - she is a beauty


----------



## Lucky Jim

AquaHull said:


> You must have long arms for that blade to fit up your sleeve


Ahm a-tellin' yew boy, that li'l old blade'll put a smile on mah face bigger'n a wave on a slop bucket come Doomsday..


----------



## Denton

Oh! Never mind the Woodman's Pal. I thought you meant for outdoor use, not primarily for combat.

In that case, this is my favorite SHTF knife:


----------



## AquaHull

It looks like me Large David Bowie can be carried like that Jim. I would add some more material to the pointed end of the sheath.


----------



## Lucky Jim

AquaHull said:


> It looks like me Large David Bowie can be carried like that Jim. I would add some more material to the pointed end of the sheath.


Yeah it'd certainly stop the tip of the blade wearing through and nicking the vein in the crook of my elbow, ha ha..
Incidentally I've decided the earlier pics of me in that pretty red shirt are bad for my hard man street cred, so here's a latest pic of me in 'MMF mode' (Mean MoFo) to redress the balance.
Remember, we Brits ain't allowed to have guns so we have to have the next best thing such as big wicked looking knives to make zombs shite themselves, and this is the biggest you can get that neatly fits up your sleeve and still allows your elbow to flex. (I could get a long machete up there but it'd go all the way up to my shoulder and I wouldn't be able to bend my arm) 
Apart from helping scare zombs,the balaclava is great for keeping your ears warm and bugs out of them when asleep in your tent..










PS- OH NO! i've just noticed a bottle of Dr Pepper soft drink in the background, bang goes my hard man street cred again!


----------



## AquaHull

It depends if some BushMills is in the DrPepper


----------



## MASQ

This is my pride and joy. 16" overall, 11.25" blade. Strictly for protection, kind of seems like it would be useless for anything else. I have other blades that are a little bit smaller, most of them fixed, and of course, the always useful Multi-tool.


----------



## Lucky Jim

MASQ said:


> View attachment 255
> 
> 
> This is my pride and joy. 16" overall, 11.25" blade. Strictly for protection, kind of seems like it would be useless for anything else. I have other blades that are a little bit smaller, most of them fixed, and of course, the always useful Multi-tool.


Yeah, big knife beats little knife every time..
_Okay Buzz show us what you got!_


----------



## Lucky Jim

A sword would give us longer reach, but would be a bit cumbersome to carry around.
The advantage of knives/machetes/swords is that they never jam and they never run out of ammo..


----------



## Blackcat

Best knife for SHTF is any you have on hand. Especially a sharp one.


----------



## yzingerr

i posted about cold steel machetes. Hell, for your $30 limit, you can have 2 cold steel machetes!


----------



## vulf

I have done bush craft for years, the stuff you see in dual survival and Survivor Man. You need a field knife that is practical like a BK2, tom brown tracker or a Gerber LMF2, entire knife not much bigger than 10-12", after you have this go for the Rambo if you wish. 

What you should carry all the time every day is a nice folding knife with a pocket clip on it, able to conceal it in your pocket with easy access approx 5" closed, you will use it more than you know and not just for cutting open the Beef jerky package.


----------



## Fuzzee

I like Vulf find a what's best is what's practical. If you're going to limit yourself to one knife than it's what's most practical for what you're going to use it for most. No one knife is perfect for everything so you have to make concessions. In that I've found a good 4 to 6 inch fixed blade most practical. From cleaning game and fish, cutting vines and rope for shelter building, angle cuts for breaking larger branches for shelter building, batoning wood for fire, shaving wood for tinder, whittling wood hooks and notches for traps, larger knives and smaller knives make those most practical and common tasks harder.

That I keep with my pack, but everyday I carry a pocket knife with a 3 inch blade for day to day in the modern tasks and there if shtf. It's not the fixed with it's near 5 inch blade, but it's certainly better than nothing out in the modern world. For the bush to me, those big knives, machetes and axes are basically better than the 4 to 6 for chopping and not much else other than using for defense (whick is still technically chopping in part). There good to have and I've gone through different ones over the years and carry a machete on my BOB besides the other knives for those uses in the surrounding I'm in. If you're starting off and looking for the first than I recommend the 4 to 6 inch fixed. $30 and under is a tight budget for a knife of good quality. Good steel that holds and keeps an edge costs and Mora's are some of the best bang for the buck in that aspect and price range I can think of also. What they do have is a good blade, but what they do cut corners on is the handles and sheaths. If you want a good survival Mora that I suggest sticking with the polymer handles atleast as the wood with metal appendages degrade easier and the metal rusts. If you want and can afford more, there are lots of nice knives out there. It's just a question of which is right for you and what your going to use it for.

Morakniv Mora of Sweden Outdoor 2000 Utility Knife Fixed 4-1/4" Blade, Olive Green Textured Rubber Handle - KnifeCenter









Mine,


----------



## Seneca

Fuzzee,
Is that a Benchmade Nimravus?
I want one...lol


----------



## Verteidiger

I keep Benchmades in my BOBs. If the SHTF, I will be carrying Blackhawk blades, and SOGs, because all three of these makes are my favorites.


----------



## Smitty901

Bayonet on the end of a M4 or a very good shot gun.


----------



## 8675309

I am in the cheap camp, get a machete but get it at harbor freight on sale for five, thats right, *5 bucks*. They say it is sharp but I guess sharp is relative. Sharp compared to a whiffle ball bat, yes.

I sharpened and polished mine and a few others to give as gifts. You cannot beat the price. 
before.










after


----------



## Smitty901

Bayonet on the end of a M4 or a very good shot gun.
Any good leatherman type would be my tool of choice


----------



## Fuzzee

Seneca said:


> Fuzzee,
> Is that a Benchmade Nimravus?
> I want one...lol


Yep. An older one when they did the handle in G10. I wish they still did because I just don't like aluminum for a knife handle. It's an odd, cold grip to me with an anodized finish that will eventually wear. A little 550 wrap can help though.


----------



## Seneca

I have a drawer full of knives, I don't have a Nimravus...and I want one! I don't know about aluminum scales. Wouldn't want to leave it lay in the sun...lol
Mora's are a good value for an inexpensive knife. Nothing to write home about, yet overall and under 30 bucks a good choice. It would be a top contender if that were my criteria...I had several and gave away all but one as christmas and birthday presents. Were a deal to come along I wouldn't be opposed to buying a few more


----------



## Fuzzee

Seneca said:


> I have a drawer full of knives, I don't have a Nimravus...and I want one! I don't know about aluminum scales. Wouldn't want to leave it lay in the sun...lol
> Mora's are a good value for an inexpensive knife. Nothing to write home about, yet overall and under 30 bucks a good choice. It would be a top contender if that were my criteria...I had several and gave away all but one as christmas and birthday presents. Were a deal to come along I wouldn't be opposed to buying a few more


I knew Ebay would have a couple. I prefer the combo edge of course myself.

Benchmade Nimravus 140 HSSR M2HS Steel RARE Knife Black SBT2 G10 Hard Sheath | eBay

Unused Benchmade Nimravus 140HS 140 HS M2 High Speed Steel G 10 Kydex Nice | eBay


----------



## 8675309

greet goggely moggely. it is 3.99 18" Machete with Serrated Blade


----------



## Seneca

Combo edges are great for cutting rope and strap...
I don't do much shopping on Ebay but Amazons another matter I think Amazon and I are getting close to being on a first name basis...lol


----------



## whoppo

I'm of the mind that multiple knives of varying sizes and styles are preferred.
My EDC's are a Cold Steel "Tuff-Lite" (on person), a Cold Steel Recon-1 Tanto (in my EDC bag) and a Multi-Tool (in my EDC bag).
My BOB (always in the truck) includes a Kellam WP7 "Slasher", a Fiskars composite hatchet, a folding camp saw and a wire saw.

I think that covers most cutting tasks.


----------



## 8675309

A machete has many uses.


----------



## Verteidiger

Here is my absolute favorite SHTF knife - a SOG SEAL Team fixed blade. Overall length 12.3"; blade length 7"; blade thickness 1/4"; AUS-8 blade steel type; hardness RC. 57-58; partially serrated fixed blade clip point; nylon MOLLE sheath; with glass reinforced nylon handle.

Originally called the SEAL Knife 2000, the knife underwent an extensive evaluation program including tip breaking stress, blade breaking limit, sharpness, edge retention, handle twist off force, two week salt water immersion tests, gasoline and acetylene torch resistance, chopping, hammering, prying, penetration tests, and cutting six different types of rope and line. This knife won that intense competition, and it is the best knife I own, and I collect knives. This is an outstanding SHTF knife, and if I could only take one of the knives I own, this would be the one.


----------



## Fuzzee

The SOG Seal knives are great knives. I bought one before I left the 82nd and ended up giving it to my best friend. He still has it annd wears it on his duty belt everyday. I forgot to mention before getting sidetracked thinking of the discussion that KnifeCenter has an amazing deal on the Seal Pup right now for $39.95. It's an smart buy for anyone in need of a good survival knife.

SOG SEAL Pup 4.75" Powder Coated Combo Edge Blade, Nylon Sheath - KnifeCenter


----------



## Seneca

Case Kabar and ESEE knives...are my go to knives...CV and 1095 steel is tough inexpensive and easy to sharpen. I have wanted to try a D2 steel knife but the cost...uhm 

Machetes??? In certain environments they'd be just the ticket! I live on a desert, not much need for bushwacking when nothing gets much taller than sagebrush...a good walking stick and a pocket knife would be more useful.


----------



## shooter

Really good knives are plentiful however they are really cheap. And they come in handy for many things besides combat. Right now I carry a TOPS Power Eagle 12 TOPS Knives.com as my large knife. It costs a pretty penny but I have had other TOPS knives and know they are great knives that can hold an edge and wont break unless you do something really stupid. I chose the Power Eagle because it has enough weight I can use it to cut fire wood, its blade is wide enough that if I needed to dig it can work as a shovel and its size is big enough that it can intimate someone if needed.

Then I have a Benchmade 950 Rift 950 Rift® Product Detail as a pocket knife. Benchmade made has several lines of knifes for H&K to Lone Wolf and then they have there Red, Black, Blue and Gold lines. Red being made in china (but they hold up well), black being made as working knives/military knives and blue being the tops of the line. I have had other knives that cost less from Cold Steel, Smith and Wesson and Spyderco but the Benchmades have held up the best over time and usage.


----------



## yzingerr

Seneca said:


> Fuzzee,
> Is that a Benchmade Nimravus?
> I want one...lol


That is what it looks like. I used to have one (& the 100sh20 too), but it felt bulky to me


----------



## yzingerr

Btw OP, I too am off the sentiment that 1 blade cannot fit all.
with that said, I carry several knives.
I have your typical kabar and the machete strapped to the pack, and 1 or 2 edc knives on me (benchmade ascent/kershaw compound).


----------



## 8675309

thats a lot of money for 4 pocket knives. but hey, its his money. mine was 45 at dicks a few years ago, sharp as can be even with the tip broke off.


----------



## Lucky Jim

_Lucky Jim said- "This is my baby, 15 bucks".._











oswegoscott said:


> 15 bucks? The edge will probably break when ya hit bone or chop up kindling wood


Yeah but it's main purpose is for sticking in soft zombs, or at least waving it at them to scare them.
Hell, it scares me..


----------



## Seneca

Jim,
It's a brute of a knife...for sure, It sounds like you like it...yet it's difficult to suggest a knife to someone without knowing its intend use, survival is too broad a term. Wouldn't you agree? 

I get more use from a simple everyday pocket knife than I do from a drawer full of various knives collecting dust. I find the simple pocket knife that when closed measures between 3 3/4" to 4 1/4" to be satisfactory for most tasks...are they are good a survival knife? Not any more so than the one in your photo...

I think when it comes to knives form follows function, and the best direction I could point someone in is to suggest that the decide what the knife is to be used for (its mission) and select one within their budget that matches that criteria.


----------



## yzingerr

oswegoscott said:


> I think some people have been watching too many action flicks. Some of those flicks even show closeups (advertisements for cool weapons).
> I figure a guy coming at me wielding a machete type blade will meet a round or 3. The weight of a machete in my pack can be replaced by another handgun.
> Seems like the money some spend on these fancy special blades could easily buy another handgun


Check out cold steel machetes, 4 of them would probably weigh less than a small handgun


----------



## Dunbar

M9


----------



## Germ99

I carry a rambo style combat knife on my hip. Plus I always have my trusty folding knife cliped in my pocket. 
I have an SOG machete straped to my BOB. I couldn't narrow it down to having just one knife.


----------



## Dunbar

Knife, Glock, Ar. 

Housekeeping...


----------



## Smitty901

I sticking with the Weatherman it can do so much. 
I am darn sure not getting into a knife fight so I do not require any thing longer.
IMO all fights will be a gun fight from my side.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

If I am carrying a knife for shtf I will pick one out for its usefulness in the field and weight will be more important then its ability to use as a weapon. In fact I may just take a small knife 4 inch blade and a folding saw, for cutting wood they will out do any knife with less effort and they are very light and cost about $10
http://www.disclose.tv/shop/img/coleman-folding-saw_4134_500.jpg


----------



## AvengersAssembled

I recently purchased a Ka-Bar Kukri Machete, so far I'm very pleased with it. Nice thick blade, sturdy construction, has worked well on the small brush I've tried it on. It's not very long, but it's a good mid-sized machete. I'm a fan of Ka-Bar, what can I say lol


----------



## Scotty12

SOG. heavy enough blade, saw back, and sturdy enough to cut brush. Under 30.00


----------



## Scotty12

I keep several knives. i got an ontario bayonet in case I need it on the end of my M4


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

Lucky Jim said:


> This is my baby, it's midway in size between a small multi-tool pocket knife (which i've got) and a large machete (which i plan to get).
> The advantage of a mid-size like this is that it'll frighten zombs more than a smaller knife would, and you can conceal it up your sleeve or wherever, but a large machete would be harder to conceal.
> It was only about 10 GB pounds (15 US dollars), The handle is solid, so you couldn't put a compass, fishing line and matches etc in there, I suppose that's why the price was low.


Ha Ha that maked me think of this.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

I like the Buck 119. Made in America if thats something that is important to you and if not at least the quality is likely to be better than one made in China. It runs about 39.00 fun dollars. Its a bit bigger than I would like for most things but it works well for a lot of stuff including turning a bad guy into a side of beef. I am kinda thinking if I need something bigger than that its time to break out a gun.

Now a knife I bought as a beater that has totally surprised the hell out of me is...get this, a Winchester Knife made in china. With Winchester being on it and knowing it was made in China and figuring that 20.00 bucks was twice what I should be paying for it, I have found it impressive and will have to find something else for a beater knife. First the burl wood handle looks nice as heck. The blades about 5.5-6 inches long, very thick like most Bowie style knifes are, very sharp and seems to hold the edge rather well! Been using it hard for a couple of weeks and I am starting to find myself most impressed and thinking this is the best 20 bucks I have spent in a long time! I may be going back to Academy for another one or two to stash away for a rainy day. Okay let the flaming begin...


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

When buying a knife I think what type of steel and it's construction is more important then cost and where it was made.


----------



## yzingerr

oswegoscott said:


> A decent machete weighs at least a pound up to 1.5 lbs. A small pistol about the same.


Since when does weight dictate decency? The cold steel bolo is 17.3oz


----------



## Juggernaut

where did you get this awesome rambo knife


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

> When buying a knife I think what type of steel and it's construction is more important then cost and where it was made.


I agree but that said...the steels used by China are often suspect as far as real no kidding metal composition. Thats not to say they dont have some decent stuff coming out of there, its just quality control aint exactly one of their strong suits. Thats all I am saying...


----------



## Juggernaut

I like my Usmc Kabar. Durable and light weight.


----------



## cjones636

KABAR...i love it, wouldn't need anything else, carbon steel is the way to go (at least for me it is). I Use it for everything... Also, pack a good skinning knife.


----------



## cjones636

yzingerr said:


> Since when does weight dictate decency? The cold steel bolo is 17.3oz


It will cut better. Instead of swinging a lighter machete like the incredible hulk to cut trough brush and trees, the weight of the machete does the work for you without much force so you dont wear your arms out faster swinging a lighter machete .... What i'm trying to say is that it just makes it easier, and now i'm going to bed... lol


----------



## shadownmss

I just purchased a SOG Seal Pup that I caught on sale for $39.99 at knifecenter.com and I have a Gerber machette with a sawbuck blade.


----------



## PTAaron

I just got an ESEE Laser Strike for my birthday and plan to use it as my "all around survival knife". 
1095 steel, fire steel and tinder in the handle, Made in USA and has a lifetime warranty...

I actually just ordered one for my dad for his birthday, since he spends a lot of time outdoors hiking and camping. 

Currently in sale at JSE Survival for under $100...


----------



## PTAaron

Forgot to add the picture:


----------



## Blademaker

In my truck, I have a Leatherman and a tomahawk made by RMJ Tactical.
In my pockets, I have one of my own, and a microtec OTF double edge switchblade.

Also have more knives than I'll ever need.


----------



## yzingerr

oswegoscott said:


> YOU said FOUR machetes would weigh the same as a small pistol! I was refuting YOUR statement.


I APOLOGIZE if YOU took MY statement LITERALLY.


----------



## cjones636

oswegoscott said:


> I really don't see the need for a machete. I have NEVER needed one for bushwhacking my way through the woods in the NE. Sure,the occasional briar patch or thicket may bar my way,but a short detour solves that.
> Firewood and kindling? I'd rather have a small hatchet, which also makes a decent weapon and hammer. Carry a pocket knife and fixed blade--all set


I Really don't use a machete anymore either. The only time i would use a machete is when i wanting to clear out a small area of brush to setup a camp area. 99% of the time i can get by with my kabar for kindling and cutting down small trees by beaver chewing it. But i do have the machete close by when i need it. I Have a shoe box full of pocket knifes and a few hatchets laying around...

When i go camping, my kabar, a skinning knife and my multitool goes with me. If i didn't have my kabar i would be lost.


----------



## Fuzzee

Whether a machete or axe is better for you depends on your area. Lots of people up north tend to go for an axe and lots of people down south tend to go for a machete. Being down south with the amount of heavy vine in the bush down here, palms, saplings and snakes I prefer the machete as it makes short work of them. Shorter work compared to a knife. The OP was looking for a good knife for under $30 though. If you're strarting out or can only have the one than a 4 to 6 inch fixed blade is it in my opinion as it's the most versatile and important. That doesn't mean you should only carry it if you've got the choice otherwise. It's good to have backup and better tools for different jobs. The machete is also an weapon. That ability to easily take off a branch works on arms, legs and heads too. Any volunteers who questions otherwise? Feel free to do a Google search on machete wounds if that seems more fun.


----------



## randy grider

Lucky Jim said:


> A sword would give us longer reach, but would be a bit cumbersome to carry around.
> The advantage of knives/machetes/swords is that they never jam and they never run out of ammo..


The bad thing is you have to get close ! I prefer to be out of blood spatter range, I'll take a good .45 acp, or maybe an AR, or mini-14 over the biggest blade. Sorry you live in a country that dont allow that, but we in Am,erica are getting there if that makes you feel any better.


----------



## randy grider

Never understood the obsession with machetes,axes and huge hunting knives for batoning. Is there really a need for cutting and chopping firewood? You will be living outside, there is no size limit for a campfire, you lay it acroos the fire, or feed it in from the end as it burns. It is a total waste of energy that you need to preserve in a survival situation. pick up and use the firewood as is. No reason to split, if you need smaller wood pick up smaller pieces. No way am I going to pack the extra weight some describe just so I can cut and stack a neat cord of firewood. A lockblade folding pocket knife, a 4-5 inch fixed blade, and a multitool is more than enough, and truthfully the pocket folder is.


----------



## Montana Rancher

The best knife to carry is a Glock


----------



## JPARIZ

A good razor. I want to stay clean shaven so I don't get mistaken for a zombie.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

Montana Rancher said:


> The best knife to carry is a Glock


Yes I wouldn't carry an extra pound of knife because it may be a better weapon than a smaller knife that will do what I need in the woods.


----------



## 8675309

JPARIZ said:


> A good razor. I want to stay clean shaven so I don't get mistaken for a zombie.


:razz:


----------



## burkecj

randy grider said:


> Never understood the obsession with machetes,axes and huge hunting knives for batoning. Is there really a need for cutting and chopping firewood? You will be living outside, there is no size limit for a campfire, you lay it acroos the fire, or feed it in from the end as it burns. It is a total waste of energy that you need to preserve in a survival situation. pick up and use the firewood as is. No reason to split, if you need smaller wood pick up smaller pieces. No way am I going to pack the extra weight some describe just so I can cut and stack a neat cord of firewood. A lockblade folding pocket knife, a 4-5 inch fixed blade, and a multitool is more than enough, and truthfully the pocket folder is.


Dragging intact timbers across a wooded landscape to your site isn't going to be a very good medium or long-term option, I don't think, and it's certainly not a way to conserve energy. Even when clearing brush off land you generally break it down with something for that reason. Your lower back will thank you for it, at the very least. The other thing to consider is moisture; being able to take down dry, dead branches when 90% of the wood on the ground is soaked is a useful option.

So the question is: if you're carrying a knife designed for survival, why not get something that can also chop? It doesn't have to be out of control. Leukus can do pretty much everything a regular camp knife can do, aren't crazy long, and are very good at hacking apart some pretty thick pieces.

The other piece is that being able to work with wood is a nice option to have in a pinch. Sure, you can whiddle out tent pegs with a folding knife, but trimming any other timber for shelter, trapping, cooking, dressing game, etc., is going to be very labor intensive without something that has some mass and surface area to it.


----------



## Fuzzee

randy grider said:


> Never understood the obsession with machetes,axes and huge hunting knives for batoning. Is there really a need for cutting and chopping firewood? You will be living outside, there is no size limit for a campfire, you lay it acroos the fire, or feed it in from the end as it burns. It is a total waste of energy that you need to preserve in a survival situation. pick up and use the firewood as is. No reason to split, if you need smaller wood pick up smaller pieces. No way am I going to pack the extra weight some describe just so I can cut and stack a neat cord of firewood. A lockblade folding pocket knife, a 4-5 inch fixed blade, and a multitool is more than enough, and truthfully the pocket folder is.


Keeping a fire small could mean the difference between someone else seeing it who could be real trouble for you or not. Lighting a big fire, you might as well jump up and down, waving your hands, screaming "I'm over here, I've got valuable stuff, you'll just need to kill me first!!". Sometimes after the rains or in real humid environments the wood is too wet and the only way to get a fire going is batoning it to get to the dry core that will burn. Besides batoning though machetes, axes or a large knife can make cutting and trimming saplings and heavy branches for making a shelter a whole lot less work. I carry a machete which is a very useful tool in my area. It's also a major asset in thick brush areas to get through and where there are lots of snakes. It's also another weapon against humans. You've got to weigh the pros and cons for your circumstances and environment. You can certain do a hell of a lot with a good 4 to 5 inch fixed blade. If that's all you think you need or want to carry than it's your choice.


----------



## medudeman259

i have a knock off "USMC" K-Bar i love the thing but IMO I would rather make my own simple sheet of steel and a good metal drill bits and grinder can for knife making but that's just me, if you want to buy try looking into local flee markets and see what you can find you could get lucky and find amazing stuff all around


----------



## PaulS

On the big fire note above you should also remember that a big fire burns lots of wood very quickly and it is actually less efficient at keeping you warm. A small fire is good for cooking, and with a proper reflector will keep you warm too. The wood available in an area will last longer and so will you.


----------



## DogSoldier

If I'm going out to do some damage I'm taking my Cold Steel Trail Master[150.00]

It is a nasty piece of business that WILL get the job done in just about any case I've come across.

John


----------



## tango

This will probably get some chuckles, maybe a snicker, but , the one knife that stays in my truck and goes with me into the woods is a Camillus survival knife., Army issue.
It has been used for a lot of years and will be for a lot more.
Are there better knives, probably, will do anything this one won't, probably not.


----------



## nephilim

The best blade is the one you can work best with.


----------



## nephilim

I should carry on. My best knife for me is my wire blade. Works for me in the situations I need, has a saw edge, has a sharp edge. Obviously its for cutting logs and shaping wood etc, but in a survival situation thats what you need. I have a variety of blades also, such as a planing blade, a crook knife and a trench blade. All serving different purposes. What is my best blade for me, may not be your best blade.


----------



## Silverback

Denton said:


> View attachment 250


I see Denton is taking pictures of my 870 in my closet again...


----------



## Silverback

Serious note, I prefer a small folder. Take a look at the Cold Steel Recon, You can get one for 60-80 shipped. Great long term knife that is part of my daily carry. It sits right in the side of my pocket and clips for an easy access. I do not even feel it there most the time.


----------



## dannydefense

Silverback said:


> I see Denton is taking pictures of my 870 in my closet again...


*ahem*that'samossberg*cough*


----------



## Silverback

dannydefense said:


> *ahem*that'samossberg*cough*


Yea, thats what I get for glancing mine is an 870, here is a pic.... on glance... so dam similar... Like looking at a chinese dude and a korean... that gets me into so much trouble.


----------



## oldmurph58

Hobo said:


> Hi folks
> I have chosen the Ghurka Khukuri knife to take the place of a machete and survival knife.
> These have a heavier blade and more stable than a machette.
> This form of knife also gives a heafty wieght in a throwing situation and extends the reach in a fighting situation
> Comes with a verry solid shieth as well as two smaller knives for smaller more delicate work
> Picked a good quality one today for around the $ 50 mark
> 
> For my other camp choice I chose a throwing type tomahawk
> Purchased for under $40 bucks
> 
> Purchased both from www.reliks.com
> Hope this will help some one make a choice
> Hobo


have one myself, that and a okc 498 are in the bag


----------



## dannydefense

Silverback said:


> View attachment 4501
> 
> Yea, thats what I get for glancing mine is an 870, here is a pic.... on glance... so dam similar... Like looking at a chinese dude and a korean... that gets me into so much trouble.


I'm amazed you can have an 870 in California. It's pretty destructive, and looks menacing enough. You'd think they would only allow you to have .410's with a mandatory single shot plug and the primers are sold separately (with special permit). 

Juuusssst kidding. Anyone who owns an 870 is alright by me!


----------



## Silverback

All I can say to that is Sooooooon. They will ban our assault squirrels too...


----------



## Prepp(g)er

i own a couple of knives for fishing uses etc. but i wanted one with some extras attached to it, like fire starter and sharpener. after watching bear grylls on tv, i decided why not buy one of those. gerber isn't a sucky brand either and for 50 $ on amazon it was quite affordable.
i must say i was quite impressed with it. not only is the blade thick and strong, it was also sharp as hell right out of the box. i even managed to cut through a stick, some cord and then myself at the same time while breaking up camp. i highly underestimated its sharpness...
all in all a great knife...now bring on the s..tstorm :lol:


----------



## Silverback

prepp(g)er said:


> after watching bear grylls on tv, i decided why not.......now bring on the s..tstorm :lol:


but orange handles!!!!


----------



## Prepp(g)er

Silverback said:


> but orange handles!!!!


Jup, but at least they're not pink!!!


----------



## SAR-1L

Here I go showing my country roots.

Skinning Knife: Buck Knives PakLite Fixed Blade Skinner Knife with Black Traction Coat









pocket folder: Gerber Paraframe I Knife: Hunting : Walmart.com

I also was lucky found a 70$ leatherman for 30$ once. 
I carry all three on my person at all times.


----------



## Smitty901

Bayonet on the end of a AR 12 Fully loaded.
I am not a knife nut . One area I have kept it simple Buck 119 Seems to be a life time knife and does a lot well.


----------



## pheniox17

best knife to carry... a sharp one


----------



## retired guard

pheniox17 said:


> best knife to carry... a sharp one


And as my father told me the way to cut a man? Three ways wide deep and often!


----------



## Montana Jack

I like the Cold Steel Bushman. Ultimate in simplicity - hollow handle, all one piece, big enough for light machete work and small enough to conceal.


----------



## Boss Dog

Well poo, I was all set recommend this one, only to find out it was discontinued. 
Zombie Apocalypse Knife From Browning | Shooting Illustrated

woops, here's one!
Browning Zombie Apocalypse Survival Fixed Blade Knife BR870 New | eBay


----------



## Notsoyoung

When growing up I was told that all men should carry a pocket knife. I went to a grade school out in the country and all of the boys had pocket knives. Yeah, it's been that long ago. At any rate, I always have a pocket knife on me unless going to the airport. When and if needed I have my hunting knife, my K-bar, and in my pack I also have Leatherman wave.


----------



## James m

http://www.gerbergear.com/Survival/Knives

Yea I have the one that was 33$
Its good but I don't think its as sharp as the one on my leatherman or my victorinox. 
Its a heavy blade thought so I guess its better.


----------



## Arizona Infidel

I like my mini barrage and KA-BAR a good Machete (ACE hardware has some good ones) for cutting brush and the heads off snakes and a hatchet. 
Can you think of anything those 4 wouldn't take care of?


----------



## bigdogbuc

Machete or a Bowie.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

I would have to go with a Katana.


----------



## kopio

I'd cast my vote for the Cold Steel Kukri Machete. Bought one a few months ago and have finally gotten around to using it....extremely well made. I modded mine, ground the shoulders down and hit the whetstone with it and brought it to razor sharp. It's an amazing blade at a really cheap price point (got mine for $20-25 at Cabelas)


----------



## Smitty901

If I am carrying a knife it will be stuck on the front of an AR that is fully loaded.
Seriously I carry a simple plain Buck 119


----------



## Will2

I would go with a good multitool.

Amazon.com: multitool

I have one like this only in silvery steel metal
http://www.amazon.com/Swiss-Tech-ST...sr=8-16&keywords=multitool&tag=donations09-20

for less than $8 it is worth it.

with the change you can pickup something like

http://www.amazon.com/Survivor-HK-1...efRID=15M81ZR72CD4BNE1DHXM&tag=donations09-20

and

http://www.amazon.com/Tomahawk-Comp...efRID=15M81ZR72CD4BNE1DHXM&tag=donations09-20


----------



## Deebo

HMM, the best, is whatever you have on you. I have a few, here is pic. description will follow.


----------



## dsdmmat

I have a TOPS Air Marshal that I bought to carry during my deployment. It has a good heavy blade and has held up well thus far. Of course I am not out chopping wood with it either. I am pretty sure out of all the knives I have I would hope i am carrying the Air Marshal when the SHTF.


----------



## Deebo

Left to right- Cheap folder from Big 5-probably 12 special
"boot knife", made by my nephew, damn thing is razor sharp.
Common kitchen knife
Small belt loop knife, I love the way it "spins" on my finger.$12 special at Big 5 probably.
Another kitchen knife-
Hollow handle, green "survival knife" with kit inside- Ebay or harbor frieght, will be a great trade off item, I think it was 18 dollars.
My dad's ( now Mine) knife, I dont know much about it, other than my dad had it in his "cedar chest", and I wouldn't trade it for the world. 
That is way less than half of my knives, These were being braught to work, to be sharpened by a friend.
I guess the moral of the story, is post SHTF, any sharp edged instrument will do, and work your way up. Would I "stake my life " on any of them? Yes, if I had too.


----------



## sparkyprep

Anyone have the SOG "Jungle Fighter"? I've been looking to add one to my get home bag.


----------



## sparkyprep

SOG Specialty Knives & Tools F14-N 15-1/4-Inch Jungle Warrior Knife, Nylon Sheath


----------



## Boss Dog

No, only SOG's I have are a Seal Pup and a Creed. 
The Creed is awesome, in addition to being the most expensive knife I have or have ever bought.
Creed


----------



## Spooky110

Buck 110. The sheath may as well be surgically attached to me.


----------



## DanteAHellsong

Took me some time to read all the stuff that people posted, and through my years I have had a number of knives and other such blades. And while many of the people here in had some great advice I would like to put my ten cents in, cause two cents wouldn't cover it all. First off NEVER carry a hollow handled blade in your survival kit unless your intentions are to break it. I built my survival kit with the expectation of one of two things. Either our government has collapsed and is of less use than it is currently, or they are out to get me and I never wish to be found again. In either case I would want something that is going to last me until either old age claims me, or I get tired of living and decide to take the problem head on. I at any given time have three knives, one hand made and two manufactured. The hand made one has an approximately 8 inch blade and was reincarnated from a broken rat tail file I got at a garage sale. I love this knife and there isn't much I can't do with it as far as it's intended usages. The manufactured knife is something I was embarrassed to ever buy but was amazed at how well it has served me so far. As an old hand at woodsmanship skills, I hate folding knives for anything but "house work" I carry a multi tool that I do not even count as a knife. The manufactured blade is a modded Bear Drylls fixed blade with paracord. Bear Grylls Fixed Blade Paracord - SURVIVAL KNIVES - SURVIVAL GEAR - PRODUCTS - Official Bear Grylls Survival Store I have replaced the paracord with some kiwi brand black bootlaces and found out I love this thing. And keep in mind I loathe 87% of all things Bear Grylls, including the man himself.
The knife while utilitarian is well enough made and light enough to be used as a tool or in a combat situation. The boot lace is perfect for a fire bow or in my case a back up crossbow string. I am personally of the mindset, if you can't make or repair it you shouldn't be carrying it in the first place. As such I fend to go for something that will cover as many do those tools as I can in one wonderfully adept package. Living in the north where things are damp most would go for a hatchet, but it relies too much on the handle which is prone to breaking and all but useless in a stealth situation. While a machete is great it takes some getting used to if you plan to use it for logs bigger than eight inches around and you don't want to use it for splitting real logs. So I recommend you get neither and both at once. Look up the parang it's a blade half way between a machete and kukri with three different grades of blade when properly made. The tip of a good parang is duller and ideal for skinning and scraping animal hides while the majority of the length of blade is intended for use splitting wood bamboo or even bone while the few inches above your hand along its edge are kept sharp for whittling or chopping veggies. I recommend modding it then so that the back edge can be used as a saw, but not the serrated saw blade that is common. Instead take a heavy hand file and while your blade is in a vice file it at alternating 45 degree angles. This will rip into wood better than your average hand saw. Leave the 5-6 inches of flat blade tip unworked so that you have a hand grip for if you ever need to use your blade as a planing tool. If you have a home that allows for it, there are a number of YouTube videos out there on making parang style blades out of lawn mower blades. I would recommend this above all else as it is far more. Versatile in addition to being great for melee combat if necessary. Also, it is best to carry two, one with and one without a handle. The one without will leave you with a template so that while you are out and practicing with your parang if you find yourself needing additional mods you can always draw one on with a sharpie. I plan to make my own and add them to my kit as soon as I have the income for it.
So to sum things up, parang replaces large knife machete and hatchet and has been in use for ages in a country that is more and more actively hostile the further south you move. Also as a side note the parang provides everything you need to make a composite bow of wood bone and bamboo with the above mentioned mods. So, sorry for the ginormous post, but this is one of the few fields in which I have enough training and practice to consider myself well versed. Good luck and good hunting friends.


----------



## James m

View attachment 5122


Some assorted items from by ammo box.


----------



## Snake_doctor

for self defense i'd carry a machete
longer blade alowing more distance from target


----------



## Dark Jester

First, my belief is that if one doesn't have more than one blade, they aren't prepared. 
Before I get the hawks swooping in to attack my comment... It Is Just MY Opinion.

Here is what I keep available;
Condor Kukri - 1075 High Carbon Steel, 1.7 lbs. *Stock Photo*
Bark River Mini Fox River (my EDC knife) - S35VN Stainless Steel, 4.2 oz. ** My Knife, their photo**
Bark River City Knife (my alternate EDC knife) - CPM154 Stainless Steel, 3.375 oz. ** My Knife, their photo**
Morakniv 2000 - 12C27 Sandvik Steel, 5.0 oz. *Stock Photo*
ESEE 4 - 1095 Carbon Steel, 8.0 oz. * Stock Photo*


----------



## Ianmando

My every day cary is a Leatherman OHT, which i love because the one handed operation and my bug out blade would be a short handled axe if i was farther north and a machete or kukri in the south.


----------



## turbo6

For around $30....

Our local Walmart had some SOG machetes for $20. Reviews were hit or miss, but for twenty bucks a light/medium duty machete isn't bad, considering your budget.

For a folder, I have a Smith & Wesson Border Guard that I like, not as durable as some Gerber and Spyderco knives I have, but good nonetheless. Nice pointy tanto blade, glass breaker and seatbelt / twine cutter. For about $20 its handy little knife.

While a machete could work defensively, a smaller option for a blade around $25 for self defense is a Cold Steel Pro Guard. Its based on the La Griffe style of knives - a fixed blade with a large hole in the handle area to put your finger in. Allows you to hold the knife as if you're making a fist. 

Great design in terms of retention, and probably the type of knife I'd want for defensive use given I didn't have a larger blade with me.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Mrjordanslick said:


> I want a good blade for $30 or under and that can have several uses (i want a either a knife , a hatchet , or a machete )


There is no such thing.


----------



## Renec

I carry a gerber multi-tool on my belt as EDC (most folks aren't freaked out by the sight on a multi-tool,can't say the same about a knife on your belt anymore). for my BOB,fixed blade..S&W folders like this Smith & Wesson First Response Rescue Knife 3.3" Combo Blade - KnifeCenter are stashed in both trucks.
and in my jeep kit a jab saw that takes sawzall blade,just in case Folding Jab Saw | Milwaukee Tool


----------



## GasholeWillie

I have been reading this thread as I am at the beginning phase of pulling all my stuff together for a BOB/GHB. Taking inventory. I realize this is a knife thread, but something leaves me scratching my head. Why bring a knife to a gun fight? I'm bringing a gun either a Glock 19 or a CZ75 to my BOB/GHB party. I constantly see mentioned using the knife as a defensive weapon, or some individuals throwing the tomahawk or knife. It leaves me thinking "and when you miss your target?". Anyway, I agree with the multi knife theory, my bag will have a multi too Swiss or Gerber or Leatherman, either my Spyderco Tenacious or Kershaw Blur, and right now my largest blade is a Rothco Adventurer I bought in 1993, probably to be replaced by a Kabar. Collapsable bow saw and a hatchet of some sort. Was looking on line today at Harbor freight for a few items and ran across a small axe called the Pittsburgh axe, yellow fiberglass handle and fairly good steel on the head. Was thinking of wrapping the handle in p cord and use it for splitting wood, use the saw to cut.


----------



## Dark Jester

GasholeWillie said:


> I have been reading this thread as I am at the beginning phase of pulling all my stuff together for a BOB/GHB. Taking inventory. I realize this is a knife thread, but something leaves me scratching my head. Why bring a knife to a gun fight? I'm bringing a gun either a Glock 19 or a CZ75 to my BOB/GHB party. I constantly see mentioned using the knife as a defensive weapon, or some individuals throwing the tomahawk or knife. It leaves me thinking "and when you miss your target?". Anyway, I agree with the multi knife theory, my bag will have a multi too Swiss or Gerber or Leatherman, either my Spyderco Tenacious or Kershaw Blur, and right now my largest blade is a Rothco Adventurer I bought in 1993, probably to be replaced by a Kabar. Collapsable bow saw and a hatchet of some sort. Was looking on line today at Harbor freight for a few items and ran across a small axe called the Pittsburgh axe, yellow fiberglass handle and fairly good steel on the head. Was thinking of wrapping the handle in p cord and use it for splitting wood, use the saw to cut.


A good knife is a useful tool for many purposes; bushcraft, defense, fire starting, etc.
As for your choices, the Rothco Adventurer is not a knife on which you can truly depend. 
The hollow handle makes for a very weak knife. A full tang knife will serve you better.
Plus if you lose it, you lose everything in the handle. Better have duplicates...
The Kabar or something like the ESEE 5 would be good considerations.


----------



## Slippy

View attachment 6014

I agree with Dark Jester on this one. 
My knives are tools first and not necessarily for fighting. But after I am knee deep in spent rifle brass, spent handgun brass and spent shotgun shells, then I will pull my knife.


----------



## tango

If you know when and in what form SHTF will happen, you can choose the knife to carry.
What you always have with you is much more important, cause that's the one you may have to depend on.
Just my opinion, ymmv.


----------



## jbrooks19

Gerber.. Love mine, i have several..


----------



## GasholeWillie

The Rothco was just something I had in my personal inventory...from 1993! Having a BOB/GHB is just something I recently began thinking about doing. So I certainly realize the Rothco is a weak link, absolutely.

Had a chance today to handle a full size and the smaller 5.25" bladed Kabar. I'm thinking that full size is the direction I may go. the 5.25" seems to be a version for a smaller handed person. They truly are impressive knives, I was drooling.


----------



## PaulS

I have a few (??) knives but the ones I prefer are the ones I made. I only carry them when I am out in the woods and then I match the knife for intended use. I have a great skinning knife but I wouldn't want to have to clean a fish with it, I have a great back-pack knife that's good for around the camp site and while I could skin a deer out it would take more care than it would with the skinner. My every day carry is a very old "Old Timer" by Shrade (made in the USA) three bladed folder that was legal in Seattle (under 6" open) and I have just gotten used to having it in my pocket.


----------



## randy grider

Wal-mart should have some decent blades for under $30. I recommend a full tang sheath knife, big handle and 4 " blade should do. Gerber's are greta quality, and reasonably priced. For a little over $40 you can get the old USAF pilots survival knife, I love them things ! Also like the Bear Grylls knife and SOG seal pup, but they are over you're mentioned budget.


----------



## Kauboy

randy grider said:


> Wal-mart should have some decent blades for under $30. I recommend a full tang sheath knife, big handle and 4 " blade should do. Gerber's are greta quality, and reasonably priced. For a little over $40 you can get the old USAF pilots survival knife, I love them things ! Also like the Bear Grylls knife and SOG seal pup, but they are over you're mentioned budget.


Agreed on the BG knife. It's a solid Gerber, through and through, just with a celebrity's name on it. (hence the $50 price tag, but I still say worth it)


----------



## NOMISS

Im reading through this thread, some great experience and outlook. I myself have three "carry-on-body" knives, i have a Pohl Force Alpha 3 folder, a SOG Powerplier, and a Pohl Force Lima 1 fixed, pricy blades, but i have these knives years without a problem. Just my 0.2c.


----------



## scramble4a5

Kauboy said:


> Agreed on the BG knife. It's a solid Gerber, through and through, just with a celebrity's name on it. (hence the $50 price tag, but I still say worth it)


FWIW - I took the Gerber Ultimate Pro Survival knife to the Boundary Waters Canoe are and it was a very useful tool in camp. Batoning wood, skinning bark, chopping limbs, and opening freeze dried food package :0 Yes, parts of it are orange but really who cares in a true survival situation? The bottom line is the blade is very good and it did what I needed at an affordable price.

I don't want to get in to the knife as a fighting tool discussion because I am certainly not qualified to participate in a knife fight.


----------



## SfS

Best blade for SHTF is the one you have on you. 
Or any Esee.


----------



## DerBiermeister

Smitty901 said:


> Bayonet on the end of a M4 or a very good shot gun.


My thoughts too ... if it is good enough for the Marines, it is good enough for me:

Ontario OKC 3S








Going to cost you a bit more than $30 though. This 8" bayonet also makes a great substitute for the Ka-bar.

In addition to carrying it on my belt, I decided to also mount it to my Mossberg 590 SP. Here at the house, it stays on the shotty for the perfect home defense weapon. The 590 SP is similar to the 590a1 in that it has ghost ring sights and a bayonet mount. I originally found that the OKC3S was about 1/8" too long in the handle to mount properly to the 590. So, I set about on a search for a bayonet that would fit my Mossberg. Everyone, including Mossberg says that the recommended bayonet is the M9. But still wanting to use my OKC3S, I finally ended up calling Ontario and talked to one of their experts. *It turns out the ALL OF THEIR BAYONETS have exactly the same distance from the center of the guard to the center of the catch at the back of the handle, and that distance is 5.00"*. They find that various guns from the ARs to the shotguns all have a tolerance error of +(-) 1/16". So it matters not what style of Ontario bayonet you like -- as example, the M9, the M10 Tanto, or the Marine OKC3S, or something else -- the mounting dimensions should be the same and as long as your gun has a standard bayonet set-up, you can be confident that any of the Ontario bayonets will fit (with maybe some minor tweaking).

So, I set about trying to figure how to make it work on my 590. Turned out to be easier than I thought. The bayonet barrel ring fits over the magazine on the shotgun, which is terminated with a screw-on cap. I couldn't leave the cap loose, because that allows the actual gun barrel to move. So I needed a large washer (or shim actually) with dimensions of 1.0" ID, 1.25" OD, and 1/8" thk. Couldn't find anything in the hardware stores or Lowes or Home Depot, except for some large snap rings. I bought two in order to give me the 1/8" thickness and installed them. They are black anodize and look perfect on my gun. I am so glad I did not order another bayonet as this one is the best of the lot (for the money as there are some VERY expensive bayonets that are out of my reach) - it has the best steel (1095) compared to the others mentioned and is scary sharp including the swedge.


----------



## Dark Jester

Actually, the pistol bayonet is the best choice for a fighting knife...


----------



## Zed

FYI


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Get a Highlander Claymore sword.

There can be only one.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

My fighting knife is a Ruger Speed 6 .357 with personal defense ammo.

Get past that, well... then you got me..


----------



## phrogman

EDC is a BM Barrage or Griptillian so more than likely it will be one of those two. If I'm at home when it happens I will be carrying my ESSE-5. I'm currently looking at the ESSE Junglas, that might be added to my collection pretty soon.


----------



## jeff diner

If you are interested at all in a tomahawk, check out Johns review over at FatherSonPreppers.com. They did a pretty dang good job on the SOG tomahawk. John cut his arm open trying to break the handle.

SOG Tactical Tomahawk: Bloody Review! | Father Son Preppers


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Personally I'm going with a Kukri


----------



## bigwheel

Think it be sorta like guns. When the poo hits the fan its the one in the right front pocket of the cowboy shirt which matters most. That give you time to get to the big bertha in a strategic location..to fight your way to the pick up truck to get the real gun. Yall are so nice.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Again, its all about the group your in. In my situation one brother has a full size bowie, another has a machete so I carry a kukri


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Kukuri wins a nod from me. Heard stories of just how effective they were from a first hand witness. That curve and heavy blade together make for a very deadly combination.


----------



## Medic33

well after carrying big knives and small knives and inbetween knives all over the world all I can say is what ever you feel comfortable with.
big knives are just that unless your into serious chopping why bother?
a 4-5 inch blade strong and true is about all you need ever -mora's are about the best out there for the money in my opinion they aren't fancy maybe even a little cheap looking but they are some tuff brutes when it comes to knives. the old pilots survival knife from Colombia river knife and tool are some other sturdy multi use knives .
I really don't like to spend a wad of cash on a knife cause to me it is one of those replaceable do not get attached to things if you spend a lot on a knife you more than likely going to baby it and that is not what a tool is for. work it and work it hard.


----------



## Waterborne

I've tried all kinds of knives over the years. I used to like my cold steel SRK but was afraid what would happen to the rubber kraton g handle same with my ka bar knives. I liked my becker BK 7 and Randall rat 7 with micarta handles but they were too big to carry everyday when I was trying them out during FTXs and when I would wear them around my property doing different chores. My idea knife is a 4-6" knife with a good belly to it and micarta handles. The condor crotalus is really catching my eye. For chopping I just use one of my axes from Husqvarna or condor knife and tool. As far as EDC knives a good multitool on your belt and a folder should be on you whenever your pants are on if it's grid down scenario. As far as backup self defense knives I want to look at the ka bar LDK on a boot.


----------



## trips-man

One you are comfortable w/ and know how to use.


----------



## PaulS

trips-man,
You are so right! The problem is that most people lean towards a "fighting" knife and while they can be useful, if you don't know how to fight with a knife there are better blade for everything else.


----------



## darsk20

Do I have to pick just 1? My EDC is usually the Kershaw Ken Onion Leek. Love it because of the blade closed lock. If you have ever reached into your pocket and stabbed yourself you know why. Doesn't make it quick to deploy, but practice makes it easier.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Lots of pages here. I can only assume that by now someone has mentioned that your ideal blade depends entirely on its intended use. 

For fighting, I like a ninjato for its reach, and functionality. Or karambit for closer work. 

For trees, an axe

For vines or brush, a machete 

For a combination of trees, vines, and brush, a kukri.

For all around utility, a smooth spine kbar, or simple drop point full tang knife.

Those are just my personal choices though. I agree that choosing the blade(s) you are most comfortable with is always the right answer, and to stay away from "rat tail" knives (hollow handle like survival knives or cheap decorative swords)


----------



## Orang Pendek

I have never used a knife as a weapon in my life, but use knives a lot in the woods, fishing, and hunting. So my knives suit my needs. Most have a four-inch blade, but a few are five to six inches long. I also own a few machetes. I tend to use thinner blades but have a few with 1/8" up to nearly 1/4" thick (Bark River Bravo 1.5). The lager blades see little use. I guess if it was a PAW situation I might choose a larger knife as a back up weapon. The Bark River is "pretty" but really too big for normal use and unnecessarily heavy.

Choosing what knives you carry is a personal decision.


----------



## triem

I have an etool, machete pick, shovel, axe, butcher knife, etc, cached at the BOL. I'm not dumb enough to try to bugout very far (less than 10 miles). So my BOB tools are just a tiny folding safety razor, an SOG multi-tool and a hand chain saw. Chopping makes noise and is dangerous, "flashy" movment that is best avoided when hostilities are the order of the day. I've got a carbon-steel "lid' for my stainless steel 2 qt canteen cup. That lid CAN be sharpened and hafted as a machete, if need be, or used as an ukluk knife. Half of the hinge pin is a ferro rod and the other half is a diamond sharpending steel. With a water filter, some pharma, condoms, mirror, comb, etc, inside of it, and the cup wrapped in an SOL bivy and lots of paracord, it's a great kit, which appears completely innocuous. Yet it's got all the basic gear, and it weighs just 2 lbs.


----------



## PaulS

That's nothing! I have a complete inflatable nuclear sub in my BOB and it only weighs 13 ounces! :armata_PDT_25:


----------



## Smitty901

Bayonet fixed to the end of a M4. Well you did ask


----------



## PaulS

Nice one Smitty. I'll bet that you can gut a trout by tossing it in the air and swinging that rifle so the trout lands in the pan and the guts on the bank!


----------



## Smitty901

PaulS said:


> Nice one Smitty. I'll bet that you can gut a trout by tossing it in the air and swinging that rifle so the trout lands in the pan and the guts on the bank!


 Was never a big fan of the bayonet. It violated a rule that was beat in my head about not letting them get to close. Bayonet, combative, handgun and grenade done meant you screwed up.


----------



## just mike

PaulS said:


> That's nothing! I have a complete inflatable nuclear sub in my BOB and it only weighs 13 ounces! :armata_PDT_25:


I used to love it when CrackerJacks gave away all those neat prizes. Now you just get temporary tattoos.


----------



## James m

I have a Gerber lmf ii. But I think I would like 2 ideally, one smaller and one larger like a machete. I don't know if I already answered this one.


----------

